# Ladies Lounge - Friday edition



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

you can't help but laugh....

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=588849979264557085&q=goats


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

nice. gotta love it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lol. That's how I get when I see a tomboonen pic.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

il sogno said:


> lol. That's how I get when I see a tomboonen pic.



[email protected] you beat me...


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

check this out girls: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0dbRTwB0WM


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

HokieRider said:


> check this out girls: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0dbRTwB0WM


That's great!!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

It's actually even funnier with the sound off since you don't get any explanation... that's how I watched it the first time.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

zeytin and il sogno, check out the thread i posted : it has boonen pics... I'm sure you ladies'll like em


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL! Nothing like some Tom-foolery to get the weekend started. :lol:


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Uh, I didn't get any explanation with the sound on, was it just me or was it in a different language?

;-)


----------

